# Is Aldridge the Truth?



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm neither listening to or watching the game, but I'm checkin the box score and he looks like he's ballin tonight. And hurt, right? It's just preseason, but damn, is he better than Zach Randolph and maybe even Oden?

GO BLAZERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

Yup, 17 points and 5 boards at the half on 6-8 shooting. Incredibly shmexy, I'm gonna have to consider taking him higher in my fantasy draft...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Next Duncan....then Oden Is Our Shaq!

Title Is Ours In 09 Baby


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazers2121 said:


> Yup, 17 points and 5 boards at the half on 6-8 shooting. Incredibly shmexy, I'm gonna have to consider taking him higher in my fantasy draft...


I've been high on him for a while now, but consider who is guarding him before taking him in the 1st round. Saying the Clips are shorthanded in the frontcourt is understating matters. Here's hoping he gets a cold (or some nothing setback) so that he can still be the stealth sleeper in my upcoming league.

btw... pretty happy with the way Jones, Sergio, and Green are blending as well.

STOMP


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

If he stays healthy.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Xericx said:


> Next Duncan....


Word.

He's going to be the kind of power-forward that others are measured against in about five years.


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

LMA sounds at least from the radio like he is a All-Star, in only his second NBA season. He is legit.

:banana: :banana:


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

58 points at halftime is even more surprising IMO.

Nate said they would push the ball, and they are pushing the ball. :clap:


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

update?!


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

He sounds great, but lets remember LAC doesnt have Brand or Kaman. Still, he is going to make the all star team 6-10 times.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

HKF called this when he was atleast a freshman in college, I believe before he even went too UT. I knew he had the potential to be a great player, and thought you guys had underrated his potential, but by NO means did I think/know he had this kind of work ethic and would be soo good soo quick.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

dunnnnncannnn, but much cooler.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

He's going to make us forget about Zach Randolph and Rasheed Wallace very quickly. Having a guy that big and that mobile and that fast is going to do wonders for our team.

Can't wait!


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

score update please


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Resume said:


> score update please


83-75 End of 3rd

Link to follow the game
http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/gamecast?gameId=271010022


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Sug said:


> 83-75 End of 3rd


90-77 with 9:43 remaining

STOMP


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

STOMP said:


> STOMP



Fitting.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Resume said:


> score update please


this is actually a bit ahead of the internet radio broadcast

http://www.nba.com/games/20071010/LACPOR/boxscore.html


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

yuyuza1 said:


> Fitting.



the opponent offensive rebounds will be a problem against a better team


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> Fitting.


the Clips, without most of their best players, on the 2nd game of a back to back, on the road... I'd hope so.

nonetheless, 3 cheers for Martell and the rest

STOMP


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

STOMP said:


> the Clips, without most of their best players, on the 2nd game of a back to back, on the road... I'd hope so.
> 
> nonetheless, 3 cheers for Martell and the rest
> 
> STOMP


I'd be more impressed with the individual efforts rather than the team effort. Martell, Frye, Aldridge, and James Jones have done great tonight. Sergio again showing, he can rack up assists in a hurry.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

STOMP said:


> the Clips, without most of their best players, on the 2nd game of a back to back, on the road... I'd hope so.
> 
> nonetheless, 3 cheers for Martell and the rest
> 
> STOMP


The Blazers missing their best player as well as a rookie who would have certainly been a force. The team played well tonite without any defined roles coming into the game.

That said, does anyone else find a total of 5 offensive rebounds as reason for concern? That's not good...


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

PapaG said:


> That said, does anyone else find a total of 5 offensive rebounds as reason for concern? That's not good...



when the other team has 21 yeah


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Awesome stat: 29 assists to 11 turnovers.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

PapaG said:


> The Blazers missing their best player as well as a rookie who would have certainly been a force. The team played well tonite without any defined roles coming into the game.


Of course they played well, I'm just trying to keep things in perspective regarding the circumstances.

btw... I consider Roy their 2nd best player.

STOMP


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

crowTrobot said:


> when the other team has 21 yeah


Expect "Sarge" to return for a few days. LAC outrebounded the Blazers by 15. The low turnover total did help offset getting creamed on the boards.

Only 1 block as well, although I don't know if LAC were just chucking up outside shots.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Did rookie Thornton outplay LMA? Is Thornton, in fact, the Truth?

Go Blazers


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I can't believe turnovers weren't more of a problem. Looks like rebounds were, however.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

LaMarcus is the way, the truth, and the light. No man comes to the father but by him.

In Lamarcus' name, Amen.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow. Didn't think Webster would have such a dramatic turn-around in the second half, I saw LMA going for 30+. Someone tell me if Webster's worth a late round fantasy pick? :s

Guards played well tonight, didn't shoot so well but..
Jack - 4 asts
Blake - 5 asts
Rodriguez - 7 asts
Green - 5 asts 

Very nice.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Ha ha ha you need to ask me this question? :biggrin: I won't miss Zbo at all.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Aldridge needs to rebound better to become 'the truth'


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Fork said:


> Aldridge needs to rebound better to become 'the truth'


Rebounding is going to be an issue this year.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Aldridge had six boards, all or most of which came in the first half. Granted, he didn't play much in the second half.

No turnovers tonight, though!

Overall, he's on his way. Definitely on his way.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Well that is how you view it I guess. During the parts where Lamarcus was in the game, there wasn't a lot of missed shots on the Blazers end to get the rebound for, and with Sam Cassel hitting like he did tonight, there wasn't a lot on the other end either. Considering the fact he almost scored more then Zbo did in his whole game the other night in the first quarter alone, I guess you have to find something to pick at.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

21 and 6 in 29 minutes... ALdridge will need to play closer to 35-36 mpg this season based on this game alone (shouldn't) expecting hiom to go for around 20ppg and 8rpg is IMO realistic, plus add in blocks and assists.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Schilly said:


> 21 and 6 in 29 minutes... ALdridge will need to play closer to 35-36 mpg this season based on this game alone (shouldn't) expecting hiom to go for around 20ppg and 8rpg is IMO realistic, plus add in blocks and assists.



I think those are realistic numbers, but if he does that consistently, they will start to double team him and that is when the true test begins.

Given what coaching staff and players are saying about Aldridge, it sounds like he can handle that next step (double team)


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

hasoos said:


> Well that is how you view it I guess. During the parts where Lamarcus was in the game, there wasn't a lot of missed shots on the Blazers end to get the rebound for, and with Sam Cassel hitting like he did tonight, there wasn't a lot on the other end either. Considering the fact he almost scored more then Zbo did in his whole game the other night in the first quarter alone, I guess you have to find something to pick at.


I'm not talking about one pre-season game, I'm talking about his entire career in college and the NBA. 
His rebound rate is pretty low. Lower last year than every single all star big man except for Mehmet Okur. And his rookie rebound rate compared to those all star players as rookies is pretty bad, ranking him 4th from the bottom.

To be 'the truth' he does need to get better at rebounding. I'm not picking at anything.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Well that is how you view it I guess. During the parts where Lamarcus was in the game, there wasn't a lot of missed shots on the Blazers end to get the rebound for, and with Sam Cassel hitting like he did tonight, there wasn't a lot on the other end either. Considering the fact he almost scored more then Zbo did in his whole game the other night in the first quarter alone, I guess you have to find something to pick at.


Just listening to the game on the radio, but you seem to have called it about right on Aldridge. Can you tell us about the "smallball team" they had on the foor in the fourth. I think it was Sergio, Green, Martell, Travis and LaMarcus. That seems tobe when they got the seperation in the score.

gatorpops


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I think those are realistic numbers, but if he does that consistently, they will start to double team him and that is when the true test begins.
> 
> Given what coaching staff and players are saying about Aldridge, it sounds like he can handle that next step (double team)


HE's longer in the block than Zach so passing out should be easier, especially with Roy on the perimeter and if Martell continues to be a legit threat then I think the double will be looser. I'm not going to hold my breath on Webster yet.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Aldridge is going to be very good this season.

Next year, when teams have to worry about Oden as well, LA is going to fantastic.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I think those are realistic numbers, but if he does that consistently, they will start to double team him and that is when the true test begins.
> 
> Given what coaching staff and players are saying about Aldridge, it sounds like he can handle that next step (double team)


Perhaps this year without Oden will thicken Aldridge's skin to heavy coverage so that when he starts to get open looks next season when the opposition throws attention Oden's way, he really seizes it.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Fork said:


> I'm not talking about one pre-season game, I'm talking about his entire career in college and the NBA.
> His rebound rate is pretty low. Lower last year than every single all star big man except for Mehmet Okur. And his rookie rebound rate compared to those all star players as rookies is pretty bad, ranking him 4th from the bottom.
> 
> To be 'the truth' he does need to get better at rebounding. I'm not picking at anything.


Sure you are. First of all you are comparing a guy who came off the bench to the all star team. Maybe when you figure out what is wrong with that, then you can start arguing a valid argument. :biggrin:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

hasoos said:


> Sure you are. First of all you are comparing a guy who came off the bench to the all star team. Maybe when you figure out what is wrong with that, then you can start arguing a valid argument. :biggrin:


Maybe when you figure out what 'the truth' means, I'll start valuing your opinion.

The question posed wasn't 'is he good' it was 'is he the truth' He's not 'the truth' yet and he won't be until he shows he can rebound the ball at 'truth' level. 

Tim Duncan, Kevin Garnett, Dwight Howard...they are 'the truth' Until Aldridge gets his rebounding skills up to their level, he'll be a fantastic scorer with nice defense...but he won't be 'the truth'


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

LMA > Dwight..dwight is a better rebounder but LMA would abuse him in the post.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> LMA > Dwight..dwight is a better rebounder but LMA would abuse him in the post.


I don't think I'd go quite that far yet. Night before ast Dwight had 30pts, 11 boards and 4 blocks. Lamarcus is going to be good, hoepfully great, but I just can't say he's better than Dwight quite yet.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

dwight is a monster, dont get me wrong. But until he can learn some post moves or a mid range game, i will always view him lower than LMA/Bosh types.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

yeah i cant say that either...dwight is sooooooooooooooo much better than ltrain


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> dwight is a monster, dont get me wrong. But until he can learn some post moves or a mid range game, i will always view him lower than LMA/Bosh types.


I actually prefer Dwight to Bosh, but that's just me. Dwight's a freak.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

MAS RipCity said:


> dwight is a monster, dont get me wrong. But until he can learn some post moves or a mid range game, i will always view him lower than LMA/Bosh types.



He must be doing something to put up 30 pts, or should we chalk that up to luck?... He must be on the Olympic team for some reason... Give me a break, there's no way Dwight is worse than LMA/Bosh types. But no, you didn't stop there, you actually said earlier that Dwight would be abused in the post... Abused in the post! Do you even know who Dwight Howard is? 



Fork said:


> I'm not talking about one pre-season game, I'm talking about his entire career in college and the NBA. His rebound rate is pretty low.


Huh? He averaged 9.2 rpg. as a sophmore. If that rebound rate is low, then I guess Oden doesn't rebound either.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

double post


----------

